# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Vendo

## magokreuss

*oferta modificada*

----------


## magokreuss

*oferta modificada*

----------


## magokreuss

*oferta modificada
*

----------


## magokreuss

*oferta modificada*

----------


## magokreuss

*oferta modificada*

----------


## magokreuss

*oferta modificada*

----------


## magokreuss

*oferta modificada*

----------


## magokreuss

*oferta modificada
*

----------


## magokreuss

*oferta modificada*

----------


## magokreuss

*oferta modificada*

----------


## GIMMICK

> añado dos nuevos a la lista de dvds en venta
> 
> *26-Richard Osterlind No Camera tricks (BONUS DVD)*
> *27-Jim Swain Miracle Moves*


2 preguntas:

1ª El DVD "Richard Osterlind No Camera tricks" es sólo la grabación de espectáculos, o hay explicaciones de los efectos? Es el set de 3 discos, o el DVD de bonus, o ambos?
2ª Tienes más DVDs de mentalismo?

P.D.: Si me lo hubieras dicho antes igual te lo hubiese encargado con los otros... :p

----------


## magokreuss

*oferta modificada*

----------


## GIMMICK

Recibidos los 3 DVDs, perfectos, nuevos con su celofán y todo...  :Wink1:

----------


## magokreuss

*oferta modificada*

----------


## magokreuss

*oferta modificada*

----------


## magokreuss

*oferta modificada*

----------


## magokreuss

*oferta modificada*

----------


## anfiie

magokreuss te he mandado un MP pero tienes el buzón lleno. ¿te interesa intercambio de dvds con alguno de los que tengo yo anunciados?

http://www.magiapotagia.com/f13/nuev...n-venta-30639/

Salu2

----------


## magokreuss

*oferta modificada*

----------


## magokreuss

*oferta modificada*

----------


## magokreuss

*oferta modificada
*

----------


## magokreuss

*Oferta retirada*

----------


## Iban

Cierro el hilo, pues el usuario que lo abrió lo ha vaciado de contenido.

----------

